# The "Shakespearean" Litter (new puppies)



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Well these guys are actually 1 week old today. Things have been busy and I have been debating if I wanted to try and keep up with another litter on here especially since there are 7:jaw: Our girl Madi had 4 boys and 3 girls.

So with some poking and prodding I have decided that I would be up to the task and would share these guys with you too, as these guys are sire by our Giovanni (from the "Timepiece" litter), and since most of you had watched and followed the progress of Gio since birth, I thought you might also enjoy watching with us as his offspring grows.

These guys were named after Shakespearean Plays and their characters

Boys First:
Dumaine- Cache's Love's Labour's Lost









Stephano- Cache's Somerset of Shakespear









Timon- Cache's As You Like It









Thane- Cache's A Midsummer Night's Dream









And now the Girls:

Ariel- Cache's The Tempest









Isabella- Cache's Measure For Measure









Percy- Cache's Hotspur's Love


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh and I forgot to add that these guys too are up on their own web cam at http://www.ustream.tv/channel/cache-havanese


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats!  They all look so dreamy! I love the way Thane has his paws out


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

YOUR BABIES ARE.............

_BEAUTIFUL!_


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I heart Ariel!
Heather they are beautiful, congrats!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Sally, Renee, _Catherine, and Katie, Thank You!
_


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow, they are all so sweet...beautiful colorings. You must be one busy Mommy breeder Heather! Thanks for sharing even being so busy


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very cute. Thane is my favorite too  Cute markings and sables are always my favorite as puppies.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh Isabella. where for art thou Isabella? 

Ok...so if I get Bella out of this litter...then I am back to Malbac from the red wine litter. then I would have a black, a white, a brindle and a red. that would certainly take care of MHS for a while. 

Wow Heather, you got this breeding thing down. All 10 puppies are gorgeous. Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations, Heather! They are beautiful. My favorites are Thank, Ariel and Percy. Look forward to seeing more pictures as they grow up. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

So basically, you're having one of those feet up, eating bon bons, sipping lemonade and watching Oprah type summers, riht? 

What an adorable litter, and I love the names. Congrats! Jane


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*So....I want Ariel and Isabella....and....well, that's all for now...don't let my dh read this post!*


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Dumaine is my favorite boy; Ariel my fav girl (looks like a tiny sleeping beauty!). But they are all absolutely gorgeous! IWAP!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations, they are precious.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Heather~ Congratulations!!!

They are all absolutely beautiful! I love the colors and markings, good job Gio and Madi! :thumb:


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Missy is getting 2??? Not fair. I love them, Heather!!!


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Keep your dogs locked I'm really in love with Percy!:spy:
Congratulations!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow, what GORGEOUS puppies! makes me want another puppy and Izzo's only 4 months!!!! Can't wait to watch them grow!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Patti McNeil said:


> Missy is getting 2??? Not fair. I love them, Heather!!!


go ahead patty...keep that story going maybe it will come true. LOL


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

BEautiful!! Thane's my favorite.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you everyone, for the wonderful comments On these babies. I am very proud of what Gio and Madi have produced as first time parents



HavaBaloo said:


> Wow, they are all so sweet...beautiful colorings. You must be one busy Mommy breeder Heather! Thanks for sharing even being so busy


Angie- Thank you! Yes we are very busy people, with three kids, dogs and puppies it keeps us hopping Right now I am glad that it worked out with these babies with school out and the sport season is done. Other wise I don't know, it would have been really crazy around here and I probably would not have been able to share them. But I am glad that I can



Missy said:


> oh Isabella. where for art thou Isabella?
> 
> Ok...so if I get Bella out of this litter...then I am back to Malbac from the red wine litter. then I would have a black, a white, a brindle and a red. that would certainly take care of MHS for a while.
> 
> Wow Heather, you got this breeding thing down. All 10 puppies are gorgeous. Thank you for sharing them.


Wow! Missy you are now planning on having four, and that would only take care of your MHS for "awhile"? What happens then when its time to add the parti's and the pieds'? boy you will be in trouble:laugh:



tabby2 said:


> So basically, you're having one of those feet up, eating bon bons, sipping lemonade and watching Oprah type summers, riht?
> 
> What an adorable litter, and I love the names. Congrats! Jane


Jane- I wish it was a feet up, eating bon bons, sipping lemonade and watching Oprah type of summers, but it is FAR from that, as I said earlier I also have three kids that keep me very busy, but I long for this kind of living. Hmm... Maybe by the time the kids move out:wink:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats on a beautiful litter. I love Thane and Percy.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ha ha Heather... well Cash is tuxedo....and Jasper is actually a sable pied that lightened... so maybe Isabella and Malbec would be the end of it. Except for Parti...and then I guess it depends on what color Isabella and Malbec turned...you know all ever wanted was a silver Hav.... Oh well, I guess I see what you mean... ILJ&C and their enough for me.... but I love fantasizing about your beauties. Again, Thank you so much for taking the time from 10 pups and your dogs to share them with us. 

Oh and by the way Heather. I love LOVE LOVE. the IOD 4 style you recommended a while ago. It smells so good and makes them look so nice. I love it. thank you.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Congratulations on another beautiful litter! I heart Ariel too, although I'd take any of them as they're all wonderful.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I truly think Heather is trying to kill me with all these puppies, sooooo adorable.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Another gorgeous litter.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh my, oh my, I'm in love with Ariel, Percy and Isabella. The boys, of course, are wonderful too, but as the mom to two boys already, my heart goes to the beautiful little princesses.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Heather, they are soooooooooo precious, CONGRATULATIONS. You made my day with pictures of such a beautiful litter, I love their coloring.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Another beautiful litter. I love Timon. What color do you think he'll be when he grows up? Would he be as dark as Kubrick? Thanks for posting pictures. The kids must be loving having all these puppies to play with.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Beautiful!!!!! I think I have fallen in love with the sable coloring....just so I can see the color changes!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I can't wait to watch Stephano grow. I am anxious to see how his precious little black bandit eyes mature. Such a cutie. They all are.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

They are sooooooooooooooooo adorable!!!!!!
Gina


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Missy said:


> ha ha Heather... well Cash is tuxedo....and Jasper is actually a sable pied that lightened... so maybe Isabella and Malbec would be the end of it. Except for Parti...and then I guess it depends on what color Isabella and Malbec turned...you know all ever wanted was a silver Hav.... Oh well, I guess I see what you mean... ILJ&C and their enough for me.... but I love fantasizing about your beauties. Again, Thank you so much for taking the time from 10 pups and your dogs to share them with us.
> 
> Oh and by the way Heather. I love LOVE LOVE. the IOD 4 style you recommended a while ago. It smells so good and makes them look so nice. I love it. thank you.


Missy- you are funny:bounce: but on another note I am glad that you are enjoying the IOD and that it is working good for you


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you everyone for all your wonderful comments 
Leeann- I'm sorry I really am not trying to kill you with all these puppies, think of it as feeding your MHS addiction

Geri-I understand completely where you are coming from, you feel it is time for a little sis for your boys


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Mraymo said:


> Another beautiful litter. I love Timon. What color do you think he'll be when he grows up? Would he be as dark as Kubrick? Thanks for posting pictures. The kids must be loving having all these puppies to play with.


Marianne-

Thank you! it is hard to say what Timon will end up like when he is older, but I am pretty sure that he won't look like Kubrick. I think he will still lighten up but just hold more of a sable color rather than turning cream.
It willbe interesting to see how all of them mature
And yes the kids are having fun with the puppies but mainly with the older ones right now


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Gosh, they are all so cute. I always try not to pick favorites when I see litter pics, but I can't help myself. So I love Dumaine's coloring...it will be interesting to see what it will turn into, and omg, those little football player black grease marks on Stephano's face are the cutest thing ever!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Gorgeous litter Heather and I LOVE their names! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Congratulations on your latest litter, Heather! They are all gorgeous and I love the theme. Where is the red coming from? They all have some kind of red, no? Just beautiful. I don't know how you do it all.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

OMG, I missed this because we were on vacation! I'm in love with Thane, he's such a little doll! My SIL lives in Las Vegas and my MIL is in Utah so I'm sending them the link to the webcam, maybe I can pay one of them off to go pick up some new puppies for me! How mad could DH really be???

They're jsut gorgeous!!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Missy-Maybe you've missed your calling and you should be breeding Havs??? Then you could have lots of them, at least for a little while, and have babies a lot! I bet it would curb your MHS!!!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I thought this picture was neat to post as all seven of them being lined up in a row and all facing the same direction


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Cute, Cute, Cute......... what precious furbabies!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Adorable!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Love it! They are all so precious


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Unbelievable adorable and beautiful!!!

I think I will have to go with Isabelle myself, that touch of red always calls my name!

Spectacular litter Heather! Congrats!

Beverly


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

So cute, so precious, so adorable !!!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

The Shakespeare litter is now 2 week old and they have their eyes open.
We still also have them on the web cam so if you would like to view them in real time you may http://www.ustream.tv/channel/cache-havanese

I will start with the girls picture first

Ariel



















Percy


















Isabella


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

And now the boys

Dumaine


















Stephano



















Thane



















Timon


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful, each one! 

I have an off question...it seems that black and whites seem to stay black and white (of course, not always) and sables seem to usually lighten up and change a lot. I have read the color threads with the conclusion that "you just never know". Are there certain colors that seem to stay "deep" as they mature? Linus is the same black and white (actually his back seems Havana brown) as when he was born.

Do white puppies stay white? Have they ever darkened? It seems the tendency is to lighten or silver, if they are going to change, as the Havs mature.

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

They are gorgeous!!!
What a large litter-mom must be exhausted.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

As it was said, it is very



Hav a lot of pets said:


> Absolutely beautiful, each one!
> 
> I have an off question...it seems that black and whites seem to stay black and white (of course, not always) and sables seem to usually lighten up and change a lot. I have read the color threads with the conclusion that "you just never know". Are there certain colors that seem to stay "deep" as they mature? Linus is the same black and white (actually his back seems Havana brown) as when he was born.
> 
> ...


As it was said, it is very hard to say what color any one hav will be. As I have a girl here who was very black with white markings as a puppy, up to about a year old, she is now 2 years old and is almost completely silver. Her brother has stayed black with more of a black/havana brown color and just the other day when I groomed him there is now about 1/4"-1/2" of silver now coming out.
With these puppies it is hard to say if they will keep any of their color or not, a couple of them I know will most likely be cream and I see on with some silvering, so really don't know. I have seen some sables and blacks that do hold the color that they were born with, but I have not seen it much.
As far as white puppies go I can't say as I have never produced a white, but the ones that I have seen have stayed white.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Pixiesmom said:


> They are gorgeous!!!
> What a large litter-mom must be exhausted.


Mom is actually doing much better now that they seem to be more on a schedule for her, and she now gets a little time to herself


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

They are beautiful. That hint of red in their hair is just perfect, it would be so interesting to know what they look like when they grow up. Congratulations!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Bestill my heart ! I am in love with Stephano and Isabella ! They are gorgeous pups, Heather.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

The babes are now 3 weeks old. They are sure getting around more quickly now and starting to do a lot more. They got to experience their first bath, and I got to see just how much coat these little buggers have

I will start with the girls pix

Ariel









Percy









And Isabella









And now the Handsome boys

Dumaine









Thane









Timon









And Stephano


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

They are all so cute. I am still in love with Thane and Stephano's football patches under their eyes.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

I want Percy!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

They are so sweet!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I want Percy too Patti! They're beautiful!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

I want them all, thank you!:amen:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

They are all very cute, but Timon has the sweetest expression.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

They are all so adorable!!!!!
Gina


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

They're so adorable, but I think little Percy has won my heart. And Timon. And Thane. And Ariel. And. . . . .


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Ahhhh Heather first the red wine litter and now the Shakespearian litter! I am having big time MHS!!!

*IWAP*

Holly & Murphy


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Heather I am just now seeing these GORGEOUS puppies. Whoever gets one of these should feel truely honored. Their colors are stunning. Percy and Stephano are my favorites.*


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

all right...looks like I am never gonna get a girl even in my fantasies. Timon Please! Ariel is pretty too. Ok I will take them both.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

I'd take Percy in a heartbeat! She would be princess Percy to me!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Well another week has past and these guys are now 4 weeks old :jaw:
This week they are starting to move around more and they are learning to play with each other. It is so cute to watch them paw at each other let out puppy barks and little growls.:laugh: They were also introduced to their own potty box and a couple of them are already get the hang of how to use it
So I will start with the girls pictures

*Ariel

















Percy

















Isabella

















The boys are coming next
*


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

And now for the boys

*Timon

















Thane

















Dumaine

















Stephano

















And these guys are still on the web cam too http://www.ustream.tv/channel/cache-havanese

*


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

OMG - these are the most gorgeous puppies. I want Timon.
I wish I could have one.

Sandi.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

They are precious!! It is amazing to me how much they change in just a week. I think Dumaine has the sweetest looking little face and I want to hold him sooo much!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

They are changing quickly. What sweet, adorable puppies! Thank you for the pics, Heather.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

They are so gorgeous and CUTE. It would be hard to part with them when the time comes.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

They are just gorgeous!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Another week has gone by and the Shakespeare litter is now 5 weeks old.
They are playing a lot more now and getting to explore new things.

Ok So let's start with the boys pix

*Dumaine


















Thane


















Timon


















Stephano


















And the Girls are following on the next post
*


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

And now the Girls

*Ariel


















Percy


















Isabella

















*


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

These are just the most beautiful puppies. I really wish I could have one. I love looking at all of these pics, as they get older.

It must be so hard to give these puppies away !

Sandi.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

They are all beautiful. Thanks for sharing. You must be very busy these days


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

SO CUTE!!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Darling, darling puppies, what beauties.
Thank you for posting the pictures Heather.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I want Isabella!!!!!! :Cry: They are beautiful, Heather.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I must have Isabella!!! Jasper, Cash and Bella...Doesn't it just sound perfect?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm still in love with that sweet little face of Percy. I love seeing the changes from week to week. Thanks for posting.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Our little Shakespeare puppies are now 6 weeks old:jaw: just doesn't seem like they should be that old already
Today they got to try their nack at stacking and they didn't do to bad if I do say so myself...<G>

Ok I think we will start with the little ladies this time.

Ariel


















Percy


















Isabella


















Boys are to follow in the next post


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Percy's eyes are so beautiful!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Ok now for the young men

Stephano


















Timon


















Thane


















Dumaine


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

they are ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

They're all so cute. I love Timon's coloring. Isabella has the cutest face. Thanks for posting pictures.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

They are just too cute!!!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Percy stole my heart a long time ago but I wouldn't say no to Stephano or Thane either. They are all so precious!


----------

